# How does alish2o have a 375K avatar?



## reapersaurus (Oct 23, 2003)

Sorry if this has been covered already...

I don't know who he is.
I see he's a Community Supporter.

375K animated gif seems a bit excessive... ? It's cool as heck and all, but how does it work with dial-up members?

edit:
oh - here's the avatar:


----------



## BSF (Oct 23, 2003)

I am dial-up at home.  So long as the image is still cached, it isn't too bad.  But, the initial load is not pretty.  

But, that isn't the only graphic that causes slow load times on the board when I am at home.  If it really bothered me, I _could_ turn off avatars in the Control Panel I guess.  Of course, then I would miss out on all avatars.  I could also speed up load times by turning off signatures, and images in posts.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Oct 23, 2003)

I kind of want to request it be changed to something...smaller. Even on my DSL, it slows the page drastically.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2003)

The answer is simple, the admins like Clay better then everyone else  

And how does one not know who Clay is?  His exploits with PC have made him very famous.


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 23, 2003)

It'll certainly be gone before very long. Oh, yes.  I apologize for any lag!


----------



## Tewligan (Oct 23, 2003)

Oh, dear. I suspect that the malicious twinkle in PirateCat's one good eye means he'll be playing havoc with Clay's avatar and title again...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 23, 2003)

Crothian said:
			
		

> The answer is simple, the admins like Clay better then everyone else




Don't you mean that some users are more equal than others?


----------



## Crothian (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Don't you mean that some users are more equal than others?




No, some are liked better.  It might not be PC (politally correct) but it's human nature.  Some people are going to like certain people more then the others.  Clay is a great guy, so I don't mind that he gets advantages over the rest of us.  He deserves them, he's better then the rest of you


----------



## Piratecat (Oct 23, 2003)

I prefer to think of it as a sort of mutual hazing. Nevertheless, torturing someone with an unwanted avater _shouldn't_ inconvenience other members, so I've changed it. I hadn't realized the sucker was so large.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey Piratecat,

After all the grief I've given you guys, how come you haven't given me an undesirable avatar? I'm feeling left out.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I prefer to think of it as a sort of mutual hazing. Nevertheless, torturing someone with an unwanted avater _shouldn't_ inconvenience other members, so I've changed it. I hadn't realized the sucker was so large.



I'm in clays pbp game and I didn't have any lag (56K at home) Now I see why didn't reply when I complimented him on his avatar.  *LMAO*


----------



## Teflon Billy (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Hey Piratecat,
> 
> After all the grief I've given you guys, how come you haven't given me an undesirable avatar? I'm feeling left out.




[Lloyd Bentsen]I know AlsiH20

I've been to Gen con with AlsiH20

You, Drader, are no AlsiH20[/Lloyd Bentsen]


----------



## Mark (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Hey Piratecat,
> 
> After all the grief I've given you guys, how come you haven't given me an undesirable avatar? I'm feeling left out.




_...hadn't they...?_


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 23, 2003)

[bart simpson] i didn't do it[/bart simpson]


----------



## Darrin Drader (Oct 23, 2003)

[Homer simpson] D'oh! [/Homer simpson]


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> Hey Piratecat,
> 
> After all the grief I've given you guys, how come you haven't given me an undesirable avatar? I'm feeling left out.



*LMAO*


----------



## Macbeth (Oct 23, 2003)

Yeah, I've been working on getting far enough onto the dark side of P-Kitty to warent an avatar change, but no such luck so far. I was hoping I would face him in Cermic DM so Ic ould get in some good trash talk, but that didn't work out, So I think it may be time for another P-Kitty Picture thread....


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 23, 2003)

Macbeth said:
			
		

> Yeah, I've been working on getting far enough onto the dark side of P-Kitty to warent an avatar change, but no such luck so far. I was hoping I would face him in Cermic DM so Ic ould get in some good trash talk, but that didn't work out, So I think it may be time for another P-Kitty Picture thread....




 you mean that little woad-jawa wasn't a punishment?


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 23, 2003)

i just realized i should also probably apologize to anyone who was slowed down by this.

 we have fun with each other, hopefully without blocking up anyones day too much. i assure you that neither of us ever intends for it to detract from anyones viewing pleasure.


----------



## Henry (Oct 23, 2003)

Baraendur said:
			
		

> [Homer simpson] D'oh! [/Homer simpson]




I TELL you people, "don't tick off the 'Cat," but do you listen, nooooooo, they never listen, they say, "oh, mr. 'Cat, why don't you love me?" and "Mr. 'Cat never joked with me" and "my avatar is too special for the 'Cat to mess with" and then there comes the 'Cat , and all of a sudden, where are you? WHAM! Shafted! That's where you are! Sittin' there all gnomed up, with a gnome for a pic, and wonderin' "gee, why's my bandwidth all screwed up," and they got pictures o' garden gnomes in funky posts, and you'd think that they'd learn, but noooooooo.......


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 23, 2003)

And the war goes on...making victims of all of us...woe, woe is me I say...boo who, boo who I cry...and the war goes on...


----------



## alsih2o (Oct 23, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> And the war goes on...making victims of all of us...woe, woe is me I say...boo who, boo who I cry...and the war goes on...




 i haven't been able to enjoy any of your posts since you pointed out that that freaky, funky hand moves in that jar.

 permanently. distracted.

 i think that thing used to live under my bed.


----------



## BSF (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey, no problem!  Reapersaurus did ask a valid question and since I do use dial-up at home, I could provide an answer.  Most of the actual board slowdown is probably a result of traffic, not content.  

As for your one-upsmanship, I find it entertaining.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Oct 23, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> i haven't been able to enjoy any of your posts since you pointed out that that freaky, funky hand moves in that jar.
> 
> permanently. distracted.
> 
> i think that thing used to live under my bed.



Going to change it for Halloween!


----------



## Fanog (Oct 23, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> i haven't been able to enjoy any of your posts since you pointed out that that freaky, funky hand moves in that jar.




Oh crap, now you did it... Count me in that club as well, from now on.   

I had honestly never seen the thing move before.

Fanog


----------



## Desdichado (Oct 23, 2003)

Let me get this straight -- there are folks that _want_ admins to jack with their avatars?


----------



## Umbran (Oct 23, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> there are folks that _want_ admins to jack with their avatars?




Sure.  Why not?  It's an avatar.  It's not like it's money, or something important.  Heck, some of us get by without them entirely?  If the admins have something funny to put there, more power to 'em.


----------



## Welverin (Oct 23, 2003)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> edit:
> oh - here's the avatar:




Crap, I missed it. Anyone still have it?


----------

